# Anyone tried Ayurveda medicine for TTC?



## Sophcol

Hi there, 

I've just been to see an ayurvedic doctor for my fertility problems (secondary infertility, 3yrs TTC, 2 IVF, 2 miscarriages and 1 ectopic pregnancy). She was amazing and very reassuring that I just need to get my body back in balance and that there was too much heat! I have a list of foods to cut out, all of which I was eating a lot of and I am taking herbs/spices - taste hideous! 

I just wondered if anyone has had any success or experience of this. I know it's widely discredited from science side but could there be something in it. I'm willing to give anything a go, but it's expensive so don't want to waste my money!


----------



## AniS-L

Hi Sophcol

Ayurveda had been used for many thousands of years. It's an ancient form of medecine and science tends to discredit these a lot. There was a time when they say homeopathy and herbal remedies were a load of mumbo jumbo but now doctors are recommending them. 

That being said, we are starting on Monday a course of Shilajeet, Ashwanghada and Shatavari. We have a follow up in three months to can let you know then. I have heard very positive things about Ayurveda medecines and my father has practiced it for over 40 years and is in better health in his 70s than most people in their 30s 

Ani


----------

